# Summoner



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi 

Just a quick posting to ask how to get back to Khosani in order to kill Pyrul, before going on to Iona to kill Luminar. I've sneaked a look at the walkthrough, as, despite having the map location of Khosani, and having done 20-30 encounters, and having been round and round the mountain, as the song goes, I can't find any way into or sight of Khosani! 

Thanks, Cat

PS Am playing the PS2 version. Wasn't sure if was correct forum to post on; if not, if anyone would suggest the correct one. I've tried a couple of PS2 forums, but no replies as yet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> There's also some
> new quests here that have just been unlocked. Make sure to get them
> before you go to face Pyrul, the Demon of Fire.
> 
> ...


 Taken from the finished FAQ from here.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus4una

Much appreciate response and links. It's just that I can't even get into Khosani to do the bits quoted above! It's such a pain! Maybe it's a game glitch. I've started a new game in the meantime, and, with the save I've kept from after getting the Khosani scrolls back, I may try to go back anywhere I can, incase I've missed something. I have the four ring/demon quests in the quest log, and the quest about Flece getting to rule - no other quests listed, although I know there were a few side-quests I didn't complete along the way. Fingers crossed it doesn't turn out to be a glitch!

Regards, Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you been to the Jade Temple? Thats where you can get the map of Khosani


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus4Yuna

Yip, been to the Jade Mountain. Had a good look through a walkthrough and can't see anything I've missed, unless am too bleary-eyed after wandering about the beige mountain for so long! It's a weird one. A response from PS2 forum posting said that there should be an archway visible on the world map; my map is arch-less. Summoner 2 arrived in the post today, so to fresh pastures, but am keeping the Summoner 1 near-end save and fresh-start save, to work on those too. Determined to find out if it's a glitch or if I missed something! 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, you have the map?


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes, have got the Khosani map, and been there twice earlier in the game - the time when have to show the sword, and the time when you're taken there automatically - but I've rambled all around the beige mountain, had loads of encounters, sat on and around the exact spot where Khosani is marked as being (on the map I found online), but nothing!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

One thing I have noticed is that the faq listed references the City of Koshani and then below that Saanavarh.... I wonder if that is the same place??


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

hmmmm... My advice is to start Summoner 2. It's really, really good.

Really good.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, I have seen a few reviews that say otherwise, but I'm guessing they don't understand the true meaning of rpgs. I wonder where I can get both...


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

I liked it, a lot. Then my brother moved out and took his PS2 with him... for all I know, the second half of the game sucks. But I bet it doesn't.
All I know is that I enjoyed slaughtering wave after wave of enemies. Then again, if you're into that, try Drachengard. All you really do is push the square button as fast as you can, but there's something about it that's fun.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi

Yes, been puzzled a bit what Saanavarh references are!

I've just had a response on another forum that said to go to the top of the beige mountain (Summoner 1) and go round and round until meet the 3 guards again who'll let you into the City of the Khosani, so am going to try that today. I'd been going to the exact spot shown on the map for the City, so there's hope now of finishing the game!

In the meantime, yes, Summoner 2 rocks. If a Summoner 3 comes out that is as improved as the 2nd is from the 1st, then it'll be awesome. 

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

My advice...get a really good RPG like ragnarork online...or anything that sqare/square-enix/ or whatever they wanna call themselves these days make. Star ocean 3 is excellent, but you'll never beat the best of them all...FF7, total classic RPG, made to destroy your life.

Summoner is good, but confusing...i never did like its combat system, butit is so detailed.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi haplo210

Cheers for the titles. With the Summoner games being the first RPGs I've really got into, it's good to have the other titles to look up; FF7 definately sounds cool. Yes, the Summoner combat can tie brain in knots sometimes! 

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i got as far as the jade temple and gave up with it. You must have tried Final Fantasy 7??? The classic animated 4 disc (I kid you not) PS1 game??? It was the best of the series. The new ones are good still though...theyre going onto 12 next year in japan, looks like europe wont see it any time untill 2006ish


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah Final Fantasy is the only true RPG game out there. The rest are just followers. Final Fantasy 7 was/is the best. It was the reason I become involved in RPGs. 

Just an FYI:

They have release the older FF series on the PS/PS2 now, Final Fantasy I & II (FF Anthology) and Final Fantasy V and VI. Final Fantasy VII and VIII are about $10-20 each, FF IX i think is $15 and FFX and FFX-2 is $20 each. FFXI (Online) is $99 with the 40Gb hard disc drive (network adaptor and cable service w/ modem needed.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

already have them all. have got the origionals for the SNES too. they still kick ***. Im looking for advent children too come out though. The follow on movie for 7, its looking excellent, shame they keep delaying it.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi haplo210

Yes, now I'm playing Summoner 2 I don't want to go back over the first one yet - mainly because I lost the save just before the Khosani mountain! Grrr. FF7 definitely sounds like a game to get - and then 5 more to look forward to coming to these shores some time in the next century!

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

there all already out, numbers 1-11 including the sequal to 10. called 10 part 2. Theyve been available in the uk for ages. Trust me, im up north o' the border


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool, will get looking for them!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't seen FF III nor FF IV out on PS / PS2...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

three came out in anthology did it not, and four ive seen somewhere. Cant remember where, ill have a look-see later on. They arent very good though, all thats new is literally a couple of extra fmvs that look great, but the rest of it still looks the same as from the snes


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh you mean the anthology with Chrono Trigger (another good RPG from Square BTW)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

no final fantasy anthology, im sure it had 1,2 and 3, maybe it only had one and two though


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No it's FF and FF2 because I just saw it at Best Buy (and judging by your location, I don't think you know what that is, but it's equivalant to a Dixons or Currys.)

Man I miss Irn Bru...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ya canny beat a ringie o' ginger. dont know where i saw 3 then. ill look out for it again. coulda sworn id seen it. maybe im mistaken tho. btw did u ever manage 2 get 100% in x-2? im at 90 odd, trying the bevel dungeon place. but it got laborious (strange coming frm the 1 who mastered 3 konr in 7) lol. i cant get thd mascot spherd yet so cant get the true ending. og stil got the promotion 2 do 2.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not yet. i think there is two areas where you choose and that will determine the 99% or 100% For example, if you choose to give the sphere you stolen to Bevelle, you get the 99% ending, give to New Yevon, 100%. Also in Bevelle (or Mt. Gagazat, one of the two) where you go down a hole via the steps you make (blue lights, red lights thing) if you go and get the Ribbon, that will make your score 99%


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hey moggie, how you doing  Hope all this info is helping lol

haplo - recap of the FF series

FF and FF II is released as FF Origins
FF IV is released as FF Chronicles (w/ Chrono Trigger)
FF V and FF VI is released as FF Anthology

FFIII has only listing on the SNES in about 1989.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

if you've got a snes dig it out and get it. its not brilliant, but any fan must have them all. Hell ive got 11 even though the comuter i can play it on isnt connected to the internet. lol. Extreme i know, i bought tactics on import and cant play it either lol.

Ive got a little bit too do in x-2. IF you do the secret dungeon in bevelle though after level 40 you get one of the best items, the cat-nip, when hp is in yellow=max damage, great with trigger happy level 3 and a nimble finger, play three times and have a loada fun with all your characters. I feel it does detract from the fun though, but hey.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks for the recap. On Amazon, saw the I + II Origins and the V + VI Anthology you mentioned, and VII upwards. Also the PS2 Star Ocean one too, and lots of FF strategy guides - internet's cool for that info though. So many FF games; should keep me busy for months! Getting on well with Summoner 2 before move on to the FFs, except for having to go back a few saves to remember to have enough spells to blast the two b*gg*rs have to kill so get two gems for the console! Which game is it you were discussing above? An FF one?

Moggie Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Final Fantasy X2, but you should play and beat Final Fantasy X first to understand X2.

If anything, start of with FFVII first. Actually thinking about it, you should be able to buy FF7, FF8 and FF9 for about $25 on www.half.com


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah 10 part 2 also know as ffx-2. ive just realised that ive totally poisoned your thread with ff stuff. ah well, its all in the name of educating people in game decision making lol. check out www.cd-wow.com for some stuff too, they have HQ in london but warehouse in amsterdam and Hong-kong. They are generally very good for getting stuff to you. I think star oceans only 17.99 on it still compared to 30 in shops. Its emense tho. 2 discs for a ps2 game!! never heard of that before. Plus it comes with a DVD movie of 12, well worth it.

BTW Tidus4Yuna have you downlaoded/seen the pre x-2 clip? If you havent you should download it, dunno where from tho. it explains alotta about the transition between the two games. I got it free with Unlimited saga, only reason i spent forty quid on the game. lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I can't see it since I'm on my school comp, but I will look at it. The link should be http://media.ps2.ign.com/media/492/492220/vids_1.html


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Watched the trailer too - looks brilliant. Just bid on ebay auction for the Anthology plus FF7, so fingers crossed! And VI is on Amazon. Haplo210 no probs with FF postings - am really looking forward to getting into them once have finished Summoner 2. Ta for the link too. Tidus4Yuna - yes've been reading the Amazon reviews too, and sounds like the graphics really improve on FF7 upwards? Must watch the Spirits Within movie again! 

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ah but wait on the new movie coming soon...its a follow on from ff7, called advent children. Wont spoil it for you. The E3 clip is online somewhere. it looks soo much better than spirits within, shame its going to be shortish and keeps getting postponed untill the psp launch. darn it. lol. Need any help with 7 or above then gimme a shout. I was so enthralled by 7 that ive ocmpleted it several times over, my current save file is at around 200+ hours.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Haplo210

That's great. Can't wait to see it; they shouldn't be allowed to postpone it, by law! Thanks for offer of helping with the game. Sounds like you've really enjoyed it. I'll have a copy soon, and will keep posting! Just found the site for the new film, and will have a look at the trailer. 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

200 hours is nothing, try 500+ on no less than 10 games  

I thought Avent Childern was going to be a game... and they will bring... opps don't wanna spoil FF7 storyline... 

I see FF7 on the PC is $35-70 dollars lol. Can't be that different to the PS version

Oh if you didn't know moggie anything thats FF9 or earlier is on the PS format and you'll need the PS memory card.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus4Yuna

500+ ... wow! Do you keep an FF7 game on the go alongside playing other games? Still top bidder on the auction, so here's hoping. Otherwise have seen one for about £8 on Amazon, which is probably a minor miracle?! That's quite a price for the PC version. Thanks for telling me that pre-FF9's PSone. Luckily have already got a PSone memory card. Trailer was really good for Advent Children. Even though had a look at bits of the stories of some of the games, I didn't guess what you were referring to, so will wait and see - looking forward to the film, and should have completed FF7 by then! And is FFXII out in February?

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

conflicting repoqts with advent children. on psp its an interactve movie i thnk. dnt believe its a game. tho many places say it is. who knows. 500+ deserves gratitude. im impresd. i gave up at 200. all the stats are maxd without any aides and every1 has konr masterd. nothng else 2 achieve. even the boss.-nt spoiling anythng-lol-i can destroy in a few hits.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know, I just kept mastering and playing the games.

What I was referring to was what happens in FF7. I haven't seen the trailer for FF7: AC yet so I can't say if i could have spoiled it. 

FFXII i think is realeased in Japan in Feb. We won't see it until about Nov. I didn't know if ebay had a uk version of half.com. It's a site where you can buy or sell items directly without the bidding. Good luck on the bid. If you are unsuccessful, try looking in second-hand shops, like CEX. What part of the UK are you from? (You can 
pm me on that if you don't want to write that in)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have Gamestation where you are, you can pick up a new copy in theer for £15. I had to. Gave my mate a loan of the origional picture disc game...he lost one of the discs for it. Totally gutted, its worth £150 now. ARGH!!!! lol.

Seriously watch the AC trailer though. they'rs alotta speculation over who the characters are in it, but you'll definatley recognise a fair whack of them. Doubt we'll see XII over here until somewhere on-towards christmas next year, totally sucks, but still theres always 7 to contend my self with again.

Btw ebay does have a uk site, just ebay.co.uk its not as good as the us one but not many of them will ship to us over on this fair island lol.

Only difference between the pc and ps version of 7 is the graphics engine used for the game, on the pc it was much more graphics intensive, other than that ive not seen any differenxces.

Just remember tho'. When playing 7, it may not look good by todays graphics standards, but still try and get into it, its a fine game, especially for being made about7 or so years ago.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I meant Ebay has a sister site called half.com I was wondering if there was a UK version of that.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

passs, have never heard of half.com before.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi

Yes, 500+ hours is incredible. Well done! I won the auction - £6.50 plus postage for IV, V and VII. Pretty cool. For the first time paid directly from bank account using Paypal; just had another look at half.com and I think I can use the same method on that - don't want to use credit card, as payments/interest are a pain! Doesn't look like there's a UK version of half.com, but am glad may be able to purchase from US version after all. Often much more to choose from. I'm in Middlesbrough, North East england. Whereabouts are you in America? 

Haplo, I'd be gutted too .... 'll have to get your mate to buy you a huge xmas gift! Will be great when XII is released, + got Advent Children to look forward to before that. Know what you mean about a lot of sellers not shipping to US. I used to, as sold on Ebay for about a year, but then suddenly, just before last xmas, US sales totally stopped, for me and generally. Looked on the community board; think it could have generally been about delays in items being received, or them being lost etc? Understandable though, if a lot of items are not being received, as it can take a long time to sort out refunds or people left out of pocket. I must have been lucky, as nice customers and only 2 items in the whole year got lost en route to the US. 

Good point re FF7 graphics. So will it be a bit like Summoner 1, as I liked the look of that. That was before seeing Summoner 2 though! Usually like good graphics, but if the story and gameplay and voices etc are good, find can really get into that and graphics aren't a concern. 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Richmond, VA. I'm actually from London.

FF7 has no voices, but gameplay... whew... 

Excellent job on the bid


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As for the buying, the exchange rate is poor for the US. It's about half the value to the pound ($1 = 56p or 1 GBP = $1.87) so buying there is hard. Not only that, but 9/11 has also made an effect to the buying (learned that in economy )


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus4Yuna

Thanks. How long have you lived in the US? Sometimes tempted to move down south, or somewhere like Spain; may yet, as Middlesbrough's a bit of a dump! Do you enjoy US lifestyle better? Thanks for saying about the exchange rate, as that really does make sense as to why sales stopped. I'd been thinking of 9/11, but waited to see if it was mentioned, as so many people had a dreadful experience. I remember airport security was stepped up last xmas. 

Do you study economy now? I'm enjoying studying Spanish. Is economy fun?!

Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

At last my inets workng again! middlesborughs a haven compared to cumbernauld lol. well done on the auctions. be prepardd 2 lose al your social life. lol.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Earthlink doing it's darnedest again! Seen some screenshots for the Anthology and think'll go for the higher FFs - 7 might be okay, but really like the graphics of the later FFs. Lots of playing in store!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

the oldies are syill good though. Squaresoft threw in a few fmv's taht look sweet into them, not too much to capture a first timers heart but enough to keep the oldies enthusiastic about them.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi haplo

Yes, know what you mean, but I hadn't realised how oldie the earlier ones were! May get away with FF7, but am going to look for the more recent ones. Glad you enjoy all the FFs though. 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Graphics is a bonus for me, as long as the story line and playing is good that's all I care


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Arty person, so find prefer good graphics, plus not that good at playing games, so good graphics cheer me up when get stuck (often)! 
PS Haplo, had thought you were Tidus in other post! Don't know Cumbernauld - if it's worse than Middlesbrough, may the force be with you! 
Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

its just outside glasgow up in bonnie scotland.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I was in London before moving to the US myself.  I don't know anywhere else that is worse than Mid'brough. Maybe Liverpool...


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Haplo

Used to go on hols to Scotland a lot, and last year a trip to Loch Lomond and into Glasgow itself. Can remember the trip into Glasgow showed a very different side to the actual centre of Glasgow. You plan to move at some point yes? Plenty to choose from up there in bonnie Scotland. 

Tidus

London centre's cool - only bit I've been to! Apparently west London's a lot better/more affluent than east London? (Was item on tv - The Wright Stuff - this morning re this, funny enough - a resident from east London estate etc) Don't know Liverpool. Thankfully not originally from M'boro; larger places/better areas beckon, that have lot more interesting things to do and see! 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, liverpool is pretty much the poor area of england. As for east london, well it's cool but you are right, west london is more better


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's hoping Liverpool improves so there's plenty of happy Liverpuddlians! Did visit the gallery there, but again that's different to living there/outskirts etc. One day when win the lottery and lying on a Caribbean beach ........ lol! 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

Actually I made a mistake in an earlier post. When I said the 9/11 attacks hurt our economy, it wasn't that. The US was already declining from the scandals of Enron and also WorldCom. The only thing that was hurt post 9/11 were airlines.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus

I'm impressed ... not heard of Enron or Worldcom ... only just got horse and carts here in Middlesbrough! Presume they're massive companies. I'll look forward to being enlightened on that! Yes, remember many news reports re airlines, and the ticket prices dropping etc as a lot of people were nervous to travel. 
Got FF games today, and actually FF7 looks like being fun - didn't know there were arcade bits too. Having a look at it later. Really can't get away with the Anthology, but no probs as have already sold it on Amazon! 

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wow, Enron made the biggest scandal in 2001 by falsely reporting that they were making revenue. Basically cooking the books. Only the accountant and the executives knew, none of the employees knew. When the officials about to start an inquiry, all of the Enron bosses sold their shares to a tune of about $5mil each. By the time the employees knew what was happening, the shares went down to about 4c a share. All of the investments and retirement plans were gone. WorldCom did basically the same thing.

In FF 7 you can race in the Chocobo Race, but you need to get your own one. There is a guide to get the best one (fastest, best stamina etc). I will post it here


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*Needed Materia*

First off, it's much easier to get a gold chocobo once you reach disk
3. Here's why: when you return to Midgar at the end of disk 2, once you
reach the tunnels that look like subway tunnels, go all the way down.
This will take a while, but it's worth it. At the end of the road you
will find the W-Item materia, which will make your chocobo breeding much
easier. Trust me!
Also, it helps to have your Chocobo Lure materia mastered. If you use
it to fill an extra space on your armor or weapon during the whole game,
this is no problem.

========================================================================
*Chocobo Hunting*

Before you start hunting, buy some stalls at the stable. I recommend
getting all six stalls (10,000 gil per). When you catch a chocobo it'll
be kept in the fenced area outside. You can keep up to four out here for
free, but you won't know what rating they have until you move them in-
side to the stalls.
Actually, the chocobo hunting part shouldn't take you very long.
You'll eventually need three different chocobos to achieve your goal.
You need to get the first two right away:

1) A Great Female chocobo from the tracks near Mideel.
2) A Good Male chocobo from the tracks SE of Gold Saucer. Be careful;
there are several types of chocobos here, but you MUST have a Good
chocobo.
3) Eventually, you will also need a Wonderful Male chocobo from the
tracks on the North Continent.

**Once you catch these birds, be sure to give them names which clearly
indicate their rating and gender.

========================================================================
*Greens*

Next, go to the Chocobo Sage's house. It's a lone house in a small
valley on the North Continent. Talk to him and purchase two Sylkis
Greens, the best greens he has. If you're interrested in hearing all
that the sage has to say, leave and come back periodically. He'll remem-
ber everything bit-by-bit.
Now you should fly to anywhere with weak enemies. Make sure to remove
any Counter Attack materia your characters might be wearing, as you'll
want to leave one enemy alive.
Here's where the W-Item comes into play. Using W-Item, select the
Sylkis Greens and give them to an enemy. For the second item, also
select the Sylkis Greens, but instead of giving them to an enemy, hit X
to cancel. This will increase the number of greens you have by one! Con-
tinue to select them, then cancel (O,X,O,X,...) until you have 99 of
them, then kill the last enemy.
Get used to this procedure: it's a good idea to feed 90 Sylkis Greens
to each chocobo that you plan to breed. It might be overkill, but it
works. Your chocobos will now be maxed out in all areas: Speed, Endur-
ance, Intelligence, and Cooperation. This, coupled with racing parents
to S Class (explained below) phenomenally increases the chances of get-
ting the chocobo you want, as well as making the babies stronger and
better.

**If you don't want to use the W-Item procedure because you consider it
cheating, that's your choice, but it takes a lot of money to buy 99
Sylkis Greens. A good way to get enough cash is to sell off a couple
of mastered All materia.

========================================================================
*Chocobo Racing*

This part is time consuming, but it makes breeding so much easier! Go
to the stables and feed the soon-to-be-parent 90 Sylkis Greens. Next go
to the Chocobo Square at Gold Saucer. Talk to Ester (standing to the 
left) and register the chocobo. You'll start off in C Class, but every
time you win three races (I recommend the short race), you'll go up a
class. After going through C, B, and A Classes, you'll reach S Class. I
HIGHLY recommend feeding all your parent chocobos 90 Sylkis Greens then
racing them up to S Class before using them for breeding.

**Racing is made MUCH easier if you hold down L1, L2, R1, and R2 the
whole time. This will keep your stamina meter from being drained so
quickly while dashing, and actually refill while running normally.

========================================================================
*Nuts*

When you breed chocobos, you have to use a nut. This nut determines
the type of the offspring. As you will be breeding a total of four cho-
cobos, you'll need four nuts:

1) Carob Nuts: You'll need three of these. You could buy these from the
Chocobo Sage, but it's cheaper to steal them from Vlakorados. To do
this, go to the grassy area south of the excavation site on the
North Continent. Wander around and eventually you'll fight a red
dinosaur-type creature. Steal from him to obtain the Carob Nut. Make
sure to do this three times.
2) Zeio Nut: You'll only need to get one of these. To do so, go to the
small, forested island in the NE corner of the map. Wander around in
the small forest here and you'll fight Goblin, a small creature with
boxing gloves. Successfully steal from him to obtain the Zeio nut.

========================================================================
*Breeding*

You're finally ready to breed chocobos! Now that you know the basics,
this part is easy.

1) After feeding 90 Sylkis greens to both your Great Female and your
Good Male, and racing them both up to S Class, save your game. Now
go into the stables and tell the boy that you want to breed them. 
When he asks which type of nut to use, select a Carob Nut. This will
result in a Green or Blue chocobo (probably Green). If it doesn't,
load your game, but it SHOULD work. Make note of this baby's gender.
Feed it 90 Sylkis Greens and race it up to S Class as well.
2) After racing your new chocobo up to S Class, its parents should be
able to mate again (if not, try getting into the first materia cave
or going through the Ancient Forest near Cosmo Canyon if you got a
Green chocobo [To take your new chocobo to another continent, go to
the stables tell the boy that you want to ride him. Once on the
world map go into the airship as normal; when you get off, you'll be
on the chocobo. When you're finished, just ride it back into the
stables.]). Save your game and mate the original parents, again
using a Carob Nut. This time you should get the opposite color and
opposite gender chocobo (if you originally got a Green Female you
should now get a Blue Male, etc.). If you don't, load your game and
try again, but you shouldn't have to. Feed this baby 90 Sylkis
Greens and race it up to S Class.
3) When your Green and Blue chocobos are at S Class and are able to
mate, couple them and use yet another Carob Nut. Make sure to save
your game first, and load it if you don't get a Black Female. If you
do, feed it 90 Sylkis Greens and race it up to S Class (sound
familiar?). Also do this with the Wonderful Male chocobo that you
caught. It is impossible to get a gold chocobo without racing your
Wonderful Male up to S Class!
4) Mate your black chocobo with the Wonderful Male using the Zeio nut to
get a Gold chocobo. Once again, save beforehand and load it if you
fail, but you should be okay. Congratulaions! You're now the proud
owner of a Gold chocobo!


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus

Gawd, presume the Enron people involved got a looooong time in jail then? That's some scale for a scam. Thanks for the info too. That's cool. Have saved it. Couldn't find out how to open the doors to get out of the reactor, but have just cheated and had a quick look at the walkthrough. Soon as loaded the game remembered I had played it briefly years ago, but got stuck at the doors, so wasn't going to be stuck this time! There's definitely a lot more to the game than'd realised. Looks like being fun. Have you replayed it a few times?

Cat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

few times is not a sentence in the FF dictonary  Pretty much everytime I get close to completing it, I start a new one 

At first Enron executives thought they would be smart by using the 5th amendment. But the top boss (and the other execs) finally pleaded guilty, as did his wife for something too. All you need to do is search Enron in Google or something and you will find a lot of info. This is from CNN.COM's Website


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

after you complete ff once, you very rarely complete it a second time, what you do is just max pout everything and run about killing anythging you come across. How you finding it>?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah but ffor ENron, they brought in an exterior auditor to try and show everythnig that was going on, it just turned out he was also the company auditor too. Anybody see a problem? LOL. Learned that in accounts today. Soo much fun.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, yep it was a big scandal. In fact there is a movie out about it.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

whats the movie? Didnt hear about that one.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Just done a Google - CBS's "The Crooked E: The Unshredded Truth About Enron" http://www.aim.org/publications/media_monitor/2003/01/24.html
Gets quite a review, in this article anyway!

FF7's cool. Played a couple of hours so far, and looking forward to getting back to it. Cute characters, and plenty to hold attention. Have printed off a strategy guide, so can get the hang of things better. Like the graphics too, and the cut scenes are really good. Controls are simple, which is always a bonus! Glad got it.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

strat guide? Never used it for 7, was more fun that way. Looked at it a few times after completign it. Turned out there was a few simple ways to beat soime bosses that i was trying the difficult way. but hey.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

need any help, we may be of more use than a strat guide. lol. just drop us a line.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

we charge 1.50 a minute with a 2.00 min charge 

kidding 

Hey am I right that they re-released FF7? If so then I hope my nephew still has the one I gave him


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for offering help. That's cool. I've just taken on pizza delivery work to pay for the tuition! (not really .... although free pizzas would be good)

Know what you mean about looking at the strat guide. Kind of automatically printed it off, but then saw that I'd trounced the boss okay, and did enjoy just playing it - ironically, getting through the doors was a hiccup! Got Jessie now though. So that was a good reminder to talk to characters. Will keep posting (I tend to easily get stuck!)

Can only find a couple of refs to a Japan re-release and this Amazon link for DVD in 2005: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...056/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/026-3374624-1246043
??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You know I saw that on cable on demand. Didn't look that great actually which is kind of a bummer


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Is there no 'load game' in FF7? Game came without book, which I knew when bought it, but it's driving me mental to have to totally reload the whole thing any time one of the party drops dead! And having to play for ages until find a 'save'. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

you need to soft reset (hold r1, r2, l1, l2, start and select.) Thatll take you to main screen wher you can reload the save. best way is get lots pheonix downs. theyre priocey but worth it. also dont reload automatically, see if you can get on with one character down. You'll probably fin da save around the corner. Where abouts are ya?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey remeber ya ghotta add in the distance calling price too. lol. The games great though. I know it like the back of my hand, anyting i dont know(dunno i ftheres anything) isnt worth knowing. lol.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Haplo

Thanks sooooooo much for the info. Won't be spinning the disk out of the window now! So if a character dies, is there a 'restore' potion or something that comes up later on, if continue on with them flopped on the floor? I was totally tempted to carry on without Bluto is it? Bennett, Barratt ... still getting used to the names! But then managed to whop the big tin creature after the president went off in the helicopter, and still have Bennett alive, so that was cool. Have done a fair bit - dressed up as a girl and had a bath with the men in the tub (that was a bit surreal and unexpected!). Have been formatting and reinstalling for a few hours, and can't remember exactly where am to be honest. 
I've also taken on dish washing at the pizza place, so can afford the price!
Looking forward to playing again and not having to reboot.

Thanks, Cat


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah you can buy potions to revive the characters, best bet is too try tho and see what happens,. you never know, you may get there with them dead.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

That's cool re potions, but daren't leave any of them dead after experience had with Summoner .... getting right near the end and not being able to complete it, grrrrr!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nah by the time you reachthe end you'll have hundreds of them.> there are no cheats for the game, just on eglitch that can max out your items easily, and then sell them=max money too. lol. But yuo dont get that till disc 3ish.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

That sounds okay ... maybe I'll leave Barrett expired next time. Disc 3 - aw no. No play today so still can't remember where am at. Happy playing!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

When you go onto the World Map you can save there... (I'm pretty sure you can)

Also there should be a Revive materia that you can cast and 'revive' your character. You can find them at Inner Junon and Costa Del Sol. Summon monster Phoenix will do fire damage to the enemy/ies and then revive your fallen comrades. Suggest using when you have 2 teammates down.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. Didn't know there was a world map yet, or that will be going to the Costa del Sol ... can't be bad ... I've got a couple of characters with cure so far, and the healing wind! Might just have a play now ... want to find all these interesting things!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should be on the map when you leave Midgar.

 I think I might just go and buy it  I miss playing it.

I love attaching Hades with Added Effect. You can ethier be protected from all ailments or inflict them all


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

best combo is matsered final attack, linked with mastered pheonix and mp-hp swap. with maxed out hp first, then you rarely lose, also mpcost 1 is a good ad-on too. lol. Its a cheap strat but hey lol.

Yeah u can save anywher on the world map. 
You can buy the house in cosat del sol too. Dunno why anyone would, but i did fro the crack of it.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

That's cool re the world map. Might find it cheaply on Amazon.com. Starting to see why FF7s so well-liked. The characters are good to, not plastic etc.

Those attacks sound good. Sorted the one that casts pyramid after getting through the train bit. I'd buy the house for the heck of it too. Not out of Midgar yet, but shouldn't be long!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think that the house would do anything in the game..

As for the Final Attack - Pheonix combo, it hardly works for me (try none! )

Hey, I made more posts than anyone here in this thread!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

how come final attack and pheonix doesnt work for you?

It the easiest strat for keeping you characters alive all the time. just requires one with max mp and no hp.

Or just have it as a back up for fighting the weapons. Always usefull in a tight spot, plus it does damage too.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Congrats on number of posts. Those houses that turn up as enemies were quite a scare at first. Characters getting stronger now a bit, so that's a relief! 
Bit lost with what the attacks are, as haven't got to those yet, but they sound like they could be fun!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

those houses were a nightmare for me, i used to run away from them. Found i could beat one then would die, lol. hated that part.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Lol, yes, when I first saw them I said what Barrett says a lot, if you know what I mean! Those guys holding the helicopter blades can't half kick too - thank goodness for main character's bolt hit!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

limit breaks are the way forward, charge em up for use in a tight spot. Theyre especially usefull against bosses and the likes, use em at the start if you can then recharge them. 

How you liking the game anyway?

Where abouts you reached?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just played Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth. It's a FF clone and it's really good  Shame you cant play as Legolas but you do have someone who is from the same race (same for Gimli and Strider / Aragorn)

Houses... you mean the scary ones that has some kind of air missle strike? I hated those too. I just ran as much as I could 

You know one time (at band camp....) lol I was trying to search for a city (where the highwind is), but ended up at Wutai too early. So I was able to get the best weapons and armor up to that point  It took a while and a big beating though 

posting scores: Me = 32, Moggie =31 and Halpo = 29


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

guess me got sum catching up to do then eh?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol  yup.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Just off for a nap, so quickly posting to get my score up! Speak later!


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Happy Xmas and all the best for 2005!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wish I was back in the UK... at least I would have the week after xmas off, unlike here..


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

im off uni untill february, lol. Got exams middle of next month, and woirk, but hey,. They dont count really. lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ill swap ya, at least where you are must be warmer than here, it actually snowed today, if you can call it that, more like slushed.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

did anyone see what you can buy now??? SNOW-IN-A-BAG. Its the same stuff they use in movies, all you do is add water and it expands and becomes of snow-like comsistency. Its great. Instant white christmas. lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone. Hope Santa Was Good To You All.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Haplo. Hope you had a good one. Did you get some of that snow?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Not the packeted stuff unfortunately it was sold out, lol. got a little real stuff though, didnt lie tho.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> ill swap ya, at least where you are must be warmer than here, it actually snowed today, if you can call it that, more like slushed.


Unless it's less than 0c then I would swap ya 

Hope everyone has a great christmas and got what you wanted


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah it is, slightly. minus 2 today. Not too bad cos i had to work it anyway. lol.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes, saw on the news that scotland got a lot of snow. Here in the woolly backs we've had a blizzardy day a few days before xmas, which was cooool, huge flakes, but nothing on xmas day or yet .... now I've said that, probably be 7ft deep in snow tomorrow!


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Tidus, hope yours was good. Yes, it's been waaaay too cold. Strong winds and much much colder was the last forecast I heard, but it's better to just take it as it comes and look out the window I think, as forecasts not always right ... from the sound of it will need lead weights in coat pockets to keep from blowing away!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey hows everyone? Hope you had a gret xmas and are looking forward to a great new year!!! 

moggie, you enjoy final fantasy? 

I was enjoying my new game gangaland, untill my comuter stops sendign signal to the monitor. hmm...... piece of crap that it is. ah well, upgrading shortly. lol.

Hope you all are good. id better go to work, but soo cant be bothered with it today, or any day for that matter.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

When are you getting the computer upgraded? and back to the new game! I've not been playing FF7 much at the moment, busy with other stuff, but looking forward to getting back to it. Where do you work? Still no snow here .... grrrr, just 'orrible slippy pavements!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Computer upgrade is ongoing...ie parts are in the post lol. Should be here monday/tuesday, cant wait!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Got the part yet? 

Man I couldn't believe I'm still using a 16Mb card... my machine is ancient  Time for a rebuild


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey guys, can you check in the UK for me Final Fantasy 7 for PC? Here its ranging $49.99 to $70


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Not yet. Its a bank holoiday w/end so cant expect too much.

BUT my cpu cooler hasnt been packed ytet, they havent accepted the order either. Hmm...so mobo and ram and xp will get here tomorrow, artcic silver 5 either today or tmz, fan-who knows...metter be thursday at the latest. 

\Dont get my card whatever you do, the mf is crappy. Totally sux, having so many problems. Im tryiung to rma the now, i dont want a refund though, bought it on a credit card and snapped it up after, so if refunded i cant get a new one...hmm. What can i do? lol. Ill accept a new one by th esam emf, or hopefully the sam ecard by different mf. Doubtful tho. OH well. Im going to go try and harrass info tech into sendign me my fan.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

which one is it? Powercooler? Never heard of it. I'm trying to decide to go for PCIex or AGP...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

its a Poerwcolor 9800 pro 128MB, its a good card structure, just not so good company, im hoping that by replacin gthe parts in my machine though i may resolve the problem. At least I hop eI Can


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hope the upgrade's going well. 
Can get FF7 v cheap over here on Amazon, for few pounds.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

just ran a search through dealrime, th echeapest I can find (actually th eonly one i can find for pc) is on amazon.co.uk at £23. Dunno whta that amounts to in $ though. Probably around 50ish id guess.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

(however 8 on pc is only £15)


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Lucky draw really re what's on Amazon when. Think I was thinking of PS2 version!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wonder why its so expensive? If I was in the UK I would buy it for GBP20.00 but man...


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus
Yes, there's one for over $50 on Amazon.com! Unbelievable. Yet other console versions v cheap. Hope you find a better-priced copy.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

who knows. Dont complain though. you get all the top quality computer parts cheap, we hav to import them and that costs a bomb.

Got all my parts. Im tempted to start building but going to wait till i talk to my mnate see if he'll himme a hand. Goignt o post on hardware see if anyone canm give me any advice.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus pm me and we can sort something out I have an idea.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

actually haplo, you should be able to buy one here since the exchange rate is about half in value ie 1GBP is about $2


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

fair play. I dont keep up with the exchjange rate and all that stuff. $50 isnt too bad then. Hell id pay the price no matter what they wanted lol. Im still trying to decide how to work this new board, wher to start.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

1 US Dollar = 0.53104 British Pound 
1 British Pound (GBP) = 1.88310 US Dollar (USD) 

so it's close to half  Like I said, I wish I was still living in the UK... then I wouldn't have to leave my FF7 behind


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

YAY!!!!!!! GOT MY NEW BOARD INSTALLED EVENTUALLY!!!!!! Its soo cool.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

thank You Moggie. BTW how goes the gaming?


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Haplo, hope you're enjoying the computer and getting back to playing the new game. Haven't really been gaming, as heard just before xmas that hip replacement'll be done early February, so am preparing for that. Once the op's over, am glad will be be able to relax more and get back into some serious FF7-play. Once the other hip's done too, will be proper bionic! (Am 38, not an oldie!)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

That isnt so good. Hope your ok. Itll definately fillin the time while your recovering though, day time telly suck. Trust me, im a student. Its my job to know these things. lol. (Always try and see the beighter side of things).

Im off to study though, got three exams this week. eek.


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Haplo. Yes, best excuse could have for loads of play! Know what you mean about day time telly too. Good luck with the exams ... I'll be looking forward to the post saying passed them no problem! How long will it be until you get the results?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

february sometime i hope, dont hink the post will be comign at all, 4 exams, ill pass 2 of them i hope. Hey if i igotta resit then itll be in august. Ive beeen working that damn much cos we have no staf and my boss got the sack, so been trying to keep everything goign on, not had time to study :s


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hope the studying goes okay. I had to resit my English 'O' when at school, but then got an 'A' level in English, so it all works out in the end!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I had to resit english at school too. failed ti first time round, got higher C in the end, i was happy with just a pass. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: Cool, so are you in college then?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nah university man. At strathclyde uni in glasgow doing EEE. Best place in scotland for the course, top 3 in the uk. cant complain at that. Our sytem is way different to yours. We leave school at 16/17 and then go to either college or uni for however long the course is.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What's EEE?

Yeah I know what you mean about the difference, I wish since I am still a british citizen have the bank holidays...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Bank holidays suck, its 4 days off a year. EEE is my course at uni. Stands for "Electrical and Electronic Engineering". Too long to say so we al refer to it as EEE these days.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

4 days paid.... In the US, you have to work for the measly 2 weeks 

I'm doing Networking myself as my experience sig says


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I dont get them off. Off uni yeah, off work nah. Still get standard time. Know alotta folk that get days in lieu for them. 

btw i have the microsoft networking course on a cd somewheer here, its quite interesting, except the womans voice annoys me so i didnt watch it all. Comes with exam too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not of work? YOu should be paid time and a half.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nope singl etime for me when i work em. I get time and a half 5 days a year. xmas day, boxing day., newyears day, 2nd jan and easter sunday. sucks!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, yup


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check this out:

256Mb AGP $77
AMD 2700+ and mobo for $150
1gb memory $120
200Gb hard drive $105

total $450 ish


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

sounds good. question though.

what agp card is it? what memory type? PC3200 probably? what mobo? and what core for the processor? You may be better off with the 2500 and o/c it to a 2800 or 3000. Dont like the idea myself but i know folk who swear by it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ugh, read your questions too early in the morning... 

1) Chaintech 256Mb GeForce FX5200 128Bit

Chipset/Core Speed: nVIDIA /250MHz
Memory: 256MB DDR
BUS: AGP 4X/8X
Ports: VGA Out(15 Pin D-Sub) + TV-Out(S-Video) + DVI
Support 3D API: DirectX 9.0, OpenGL 1.4

2) PC3200 DDR400 off brand (I wanted Dane-Elec but they were sold out)
3) GigaByte
4) Thoroughbred @ 2.17Ghz: Socket A

2500 is 1.85Ghz
2600 is 1.9Ghz (your CPU)
2800 is 2.08Ghz
2700 is *2.17Ghz* unclocked

The numbering system is irrelevent now unlike the olden days.

Anyways, I don't bother with OC'ing because a) I don't know how and b) I don't want to potentially kill the machine


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

my 2600 isnt oc'd btw it sits nicely at 2.13Ghz, not 1.9. dont ask me why, all i know is the fsb is 133 and th emultiplier 16, its set to auto detect so deals with itself lol.

What gigabyte board is it? Theyre pretty good boards. Good windows tools to stabalixe your settings with. particularly uppong the voltages, good to burni nthe ram and up the agp voltage a tad.
Chaintechj do good cards as well. Youll see a great improvement to the 64MB your using thenow, or was it 32? lol. Prehistoric these days anyway. 

btw is that a 2700 processor or 2900? lol.
That would cost me about £250ish over here. Dont know what heatsink your using but Im loving the arctic copper one i have. You cant hear it over the hard disk etc. Doesnt cool overlky well. System sits at 40c and processor at 60 but its silent. lol

Anyway im off to play zero hour. got it today. yay.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Btw your doing a networking grad. Can you help me out? Need a router to make a wireless network. Dont have a clue wht i need tho. I have broadband 512k through a modem box thingy. I need something that plugs into this computer but also offers a wireless set up. (this is a shuttle box so its crap to upgrade on) so it needs to be able to plug into it, but my rooms too far away to reach a crossover cable. Any suggestions on what im looking for tidus? Will post in hardware later on. I have no idea.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

your rooms are more than 200 meters? lol also Wireless is not that secure (yet)

How many computers are you trying to connect btw?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

room is few meters away. Round about 15. My dad wouldnt let me run a cross ocer cable under the carpet. Darn him making me spend money i dont have lol.

I know wireless isnt very secure. Need some encription software. free preferably but hey that mite not be possible. I live in the middle of no where. Doubt anyones goign to use the connection anyway lol.

Just need the 2 computers. This one has to be plugged into it and mine wirelessly. Is it possible?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

good point about you being out there 

It's possible, the only thing is that I'm assuming the other is a standalone? Unless the cable connection is with that computer, that will mean that the cable for the net and the router need to be with that computer if you are going to wire the other one. 


Most logical setup is to have the wireless router (802.11b will be fine, unless you decided to transfer files to each other then you will need .11g) and you can get a wireless PCI card for the other computer. It will cost about GBP50.00 total on the 3rd party brand. I would suggest D-Link or 3Com though since they specialise in networking products. But let your dad know that it will cost about 1/10th of the cost to put the wire in instead. You don't need to put it under the carpet, just go around the wall like your tv cable  You will still need the router though, but at least it will cost about GBP10.00 instead


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Moggie, how you feeling  I hope you are learning something from the 140 posts you probably didn't expect


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

oops looks like we hijacked this thread sopmething awfull lol.

Yeah he isnjt impressed with the whole runing cables around the place stuff. Ah well. HE knows its cheaper. A 30ft crossover cable costs £5. lol. So im looking for and a pci card. cool.

thanks tidus.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

halpo you on MSN Messenger or AOL IM or Yahoo?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

im on msn how come?


----------



## moggie (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Tidus, yes, just had a look through and none of the posts went in! Would normally, but got lots on to sort etc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: yeah you don't get any more messages once you get one until you see the posts.

halpo: :up: no problem. WiFi is a good idea, but crap in practice.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i know but i want th net in my room so its what im going for. ordered me a acess point, well two. accidentally ordered the b version so going to rm that tmz when it arrives lol. then i can plya final fantasy 11 to my hearts content. Also coming tmz.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah i need to get that at some point 

Oh this is my 4,000th post  YAY ME


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

congratulations tidus. im loving your new avatar btw. 
Turn out my copy of ti wont b ehere till friday now. its sent today via the post but hey. Im meeting a few folk in the game and we're going to go kick some butt. your welcome to join us at any time.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

How are you doign moggie?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Once I get it  I"ll be running over


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice one. ill see you in the game soon then. Ill have it thursday, depending on royal mail. lol.

question for you though. what would be better for wirless interenet? a g or a b router? im thinking theres no difference with them as i only have 512k. hmm. still wairting on my parts. dotn htink theyl come today. anyone driving down my street is brave.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, yeah, it was chilly this morning when I talked to you. About 10of...

"depending on royal mail..." lol should have fedex'ed it or something. I know it's gone from bad when I left in 2001 to horrendous now 

.b is the basic one where it's suitable for just the internet. .g is the one you need if you are going to be transferring files (large ones) between the two computers. If you can go for .g but if you are not going be transferring data entensively then stick to .b


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> congratulations tidus. im loving your new avatar btw...


 Yeah it needed a new one to match the name


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ill go for b its only going to be used for the inet. not otuchig the computer at all. 

I couldnt fedex it or anything like that unfortunatley. I did get mail this morning tho. postman musta been freezing. My street doesnt get gritters on it or nothing lol. It got pposted out by play.com only cost £25. Heard dvdboxoffice is meant to be good for getting things from. COmes from canada tho. im too impatient to wait on it being delivered.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Yeah it needed a new one to match the name


whered u get it from?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I made it


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice one


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i need a new one. hmm. maybe ill searh th enet for one i liek. Used to have one of sephiroth on my ocmputer but i lost it and cant find it again. I spent ages trimming it down to size too. hmm


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I got my images from www.ffonline.com


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

that the best i can find so far. it was animated before i saved it. dunno what the heck i did. ah well. All the other ones were too loarge. will transfer them to my computer later and descale them if i can.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I used Easy GIF Animator to make it. If you resize an already animated GIF file in say Paint, it will lose the animation and you will have only the first picture.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i didnt resize it tho. just saved it. hmm.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

then it should have worked


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

who knows. i probably did something. Doesnt look like im gettign my acess point today. Shame, no webuyer will have to listen to me complain that i paid to deliver it today and they failed and i want my £ back for delivery charges. express delivery yeah right.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should at least get a refund of the difference of the delivery charge from the one you expected to the one you got


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

difference? heck no. im goign for ful delivery refund. You got alot to learn. You tell them you had to take the day off of work to recieve the goods and that in itslef cost you £40. lol then they give you full refund for the stuff to shut you up!!!  not that ive done it before. Hey its not my fault. I pay for a service that they didnt deliver. They have an hour to deliver me two packages. one of which hasnt left the depo yet. Hehehehe.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol oh trust me I will be going for the full refund too. I would think at least they give you the difference if not the full.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

they will. I always say i took the day off. But in fact i order stuff so it arrives on my day off.  Theyll blame it on the weather. but that doesnt stop it from being ready to dispatch as one of the ordesr sint yet. So thats DHL, initail citylink and parcelforce all on my hate list now. They must despise delivering stuff to me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol I hear ya. Usually CityLink is decent though


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

True its not citylinks fault tho. its ebuyers. DHL dont know where my house is tho. They suck at delivering stuff.

Do you know that there is no phone number for ebuyer. You have to instead submit a darn e-note to them. Ugh. They better reply soon or me going to get mad. lol. Ive said im working all day for the next week. so im not in to collect the parcels ab dthey have to arrange something else. lol. evil i am.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, my parts haven't came in ethier and I'm working all day everyday till saturday.... Mine's due 20th...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you hear that FedEx and UPS are going to merge? 

They are going to call it FedUp


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

at least they havent reached the due date yet tho. I just hate waiting so i always just do next day if i can. generally costs a few quid more but not too much. 

Im off the now tho. gotta go get sum tea. Friends birthday tonight so im meant to be in the pub.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> did you hear that FedEx and UPS are going to merge?
> 
> They are going to call it FedUp


NICE ONE!!!!!!! :up:  Hey its what all their customers are already!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ebuyer suck. One package i soming today. the other one is comign tomorrow it seems with a £5 redit note for my next order. hmmph. the note was posted today saying tit wasnt coming today but would be one day late. one day lat eis today???

Ah well im off to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol next order huh? They seem optimistic 

Still waiting on mine... I guess I have to get it on Friday...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ughh... snowed in at school!  15 car pile up outside my school too so I cant go anyware...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Moggie - hope you are feeling better!  Hope the cold is not hampering you playing FF7


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I got one yesterday, my acess point. Th epci card should be heer today!!! Cant wait. 

Snowed in?? Ugh that must suck majorly. I saw on the news the other nyte a scene from canada- a huge hill, covered with ice. no-1 could brake on it so they drive real slow and bu,p the person in front. Folk were hanging out the car using there feet to try and slow down lol.  mad folk.

I really should try soem study, got my last exam tomorrow and havent started yet. Decided to go get wrecked instead last nyte. Paying for it now. Got any good hangover cures?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have FF11!!!!!!!!! Installing it later once i get the wireless set up.

Its 7GB tho. YES 7. Thats going to be emense to play. 7 discs too. only pain with installing is it keeps telling you to put in disc 1 after your done. pain when youve put the darn thing away already.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> Got any good hangover cures?


Yeah, greasy food. Fried eggs, bacon, sausages etc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

7Gb? I don't have that much space left  well until my parts come in


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah. YoThats a mother of a hd your getting man. 200GB??? ive got 80 and have over half left, thats with ut2004 (5gb) and ffxi and about 5gb of music

If you do get it im on the bahmot server somewhere. At least thats where i will be when i get connected. It takes ages to set up aparantly. plus you gotta get all the updates when u first log on. it took my mate 2 hours to update the whole darn thing lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah, I think I will get another just for the hell of it


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Youll never fil unless you dl videos etc. My mate has 2x 250GB full. he has had 2mb broadband for two years tho an dhas every episode of er ever made on them lol.

Im wishing i was in norway or sweeden. They get 12MB braodband and stuff for cheap. im stuck with 512k, mind you did have 44 untill a few months ago.lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

12Mb huh  Sounds good to me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats on getting the 200th post in


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hehehe beat you to it eh? Think we hijacked this thread a little bit tho lol.

Yeah in those places a company give out x amount of broadband then another company gives an extra mb, then teh first on beats them. 

where as here one company does one thing, and others match them.

Darn im seeing dificulty in getting into the bahmut server on ffxi where my mate is. Aparantly its chosen at random what one your in, unless you get a world pass form a mate. Mite need to get him to buy one for me in game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah  well since I can't have any im progs on my school comp. then this is the only place we can talk


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

firewalled? We had that problem at uni. Someone managed to get around it. Everyone started using msn so the uni finally gave in, patched up their security settings and enabled msn over the network. Another score for the students!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

Probably. But I can understand since they want to keep thier servers safe (though a few machines had spyware on it, namely WINTOOLS)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ouch. 

Just got my acess point. set it up alright but when i enable the wep security on it it doesnt work well. it looses alota signal. i dont wanna leave it off tho. But with it on i cant acess the internet. Whole pointr of it is so i can


got any ideas? I need help with this bugger.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... I'm not that far into my classes  I will hunt my teacher down and ask him.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FFXII is delayed to Spring 2005. I'm assuming that's in Japan.

I don't know if this is true but I thought I saw a 3rd installment for FFX...

Also there will be a 3rd installment for FFVII on PSP.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh, FFIII is finally making its way over the Pacific Ocean  yay


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hows the hangover?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

its not creating a network id fro my computyer or something. hmm. im going to disable th ewep and try again.

a third for ffvII tho?? sounds good. Im waiting on advent children. Itll be great.
Three?? at lonfg last that they give us it, but a third for X?? What coul dthat story be?

yeha XII is delayed untill spring in japan. It totally sux.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Hows the hangover?


im good now. had some food earlier. that heped alot lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

argh darn signal strength is being picked up as low for some reason. Its taking forever to connect to anything


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

It works without WEP encryption activated, so other than my norton blocking evry darn thing going its good. Now need AVG etc to get goign fully.

Got Good signal strenght too. Propped the access point up a bit to give some extra height. Mite see if i can mount it somewhwere high enough like on a wall. Dont think my dad will go for it htough lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> im good now. had some food earlier. that heped alot lol.


Greasy food like I said


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

found my teacher, he says that WEP will decrease the signal since it will take time to encypt data. Also the distance will affect it too if you use WEP. You good get a signal booster to help the signal.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

its disabled. Now if the thing would stop kicking me off and let me play games itd be great. I cant play anything online. keeps saying it cannot detect network connection despite me being connected


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm still having stranbge problems. Ive disconnected it for now. Cam home tonight and got ratteled cos the inet wasnt working-aparantly thats my fault cos i did something to it, yeah plug a darn box into the router. If me dad hadnt put a static Ip address on it everything would be ok lol. We're back up and running now though so its all good. 

Moggie how are you?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wow, it's been 5 months without hearing from Moggie  I wonder if she's still playing FFVII or she's gone up to FFX? LOL How y'all doing?


----------

